# ape vs monkey



## vincix

Încerc să găsesc o traducere bună pentru „ape”. Măcar tehnică dacă nu atât de uzuală ca în engleză. Mă interesează și într-un context în care este disociat foarte clar de „monkey”. Știu ca ar fi un corespondent „maimuță antropoidă”, dar nu pot să-l folosesc când apare „monkey” chiar lângă.

Any suggestions?


----------



## farscape

Eu îți propun să-ncerci definițiile de pe wiki, sunt mai mult decât edificatoare. În plus, dacă ai nevoie de termeni de specialitate, de ce nu folosești direct resursele din limba română, pentru că după wiki, Encyclopaedia Britannica n-a făcut diferență între ape și monkey până prin 1910...

Deci primate, maimuțe, simiani, hominiani, hominide, cu și fără coadă , ai de unde alege 

Gentle reminder: dacă subiectul iese din sfera preocupărilor lui Iorgu Iordan și se apropie de ale lui Grigore Antipa, atunci nu mai are loc pe forum.

f.


----------



## vincix

Să înțeleg că subiectul este încheiat, deși sursa, pe care am consultat-o de nenumărate ori, nu este foarte edificatoare, și nici exemplele date de tine. Evident, nu pot să traduc „ape” prin „maimuță” (nu cred că e nevoie de o explicație aici), simianii conțin și „apes” și „monkeys”, hominizii, hominienii, hominoidele (și toate care au prefixul „homo”, banuiesc) includ omul modern  Deci nu, nu am de unde alege. Dar da, se apropie de Grigore Antipa, așa cum, se apropia cam mult de domeniul juridicului thread-ul ăla cu „making off without money” și multe alte thread-uri de multe alte domenii  Gently replying, obviously...


----------



## irinet

Familia Pongidae - ape (tailess).
Familia Cebidae - monkey (tail).
Tot aici (adică la "ape") sunt cimpanzeii, gibonii, urangutanii și gorilele.  Urangutanii sunt primate hominoide. În această 'super/supra' familie intrăm și noi. De aceea, cred că ai putea face distincția dintre 'monkey' și 'ape' cu 'maimuță' și 'hominoid'. Am citit despre cele două cuvinte ca fiind sinonime. 
Poate te ajută.

Și, așa ca fapt divers, sunteți extrem de haioși. Eu am râs foarte mult la replica cu Antipa.
Când rămânem fără răspunsuri, glumim, nu?!


----------



## farscape

> Să înțeleg că subiectul este încheiat, ...



Scuze, cred că m-ai înţeles greşit... 

-  o cercetare sumară pe 'Net (wiki - care nu-i o sursă academică,  categoric, dar e bună pentru început) ne arată că nici englezii în  enciclopedia lor aia britanică nu prea făceau diferenţe între _ape_ şi _monkey_ până pe la 1910
-  din aceeşi cercetare, sumară, mai aflăm că dacă animalu n-are apendicu'  caudal e foarte probabil să fie numit ape, în ziua de azi, dar de  aici... (vezi punctul următor)
- şi tot aşa până când ne lămurim că  diferenţele sunt tehnice (adică ţin de biologie în ultimă instanţă şi nu  neapărat de lingvistică) de unde şi aluzia la Gr. Antipa dacă e vorba  să stabilim diferenţa dintre _ape_ şi _monkey_ aşa, fără context
- dacă e să le punem în context şi să mergem pe partea cu lingvistica, am putea de exemplu, să discutăm de _shop monkey_ sau de _monkey see monkey do_, şamd şi de ce acolo nu se foloseşte _ape_ - it's your call 
-  n-am sugerat să întrebi pe forumul de engleză pentru că (cam) ştiu ce  fel de răspuns o să primeşti acolo dacă nu ai un context bine definit

În concluzie, dă-ne un punct de referinţă şi mergem până la capătul pământului 

Later,
.

PS. Poa' să zică lumea ce-o zice, că cam e o cacofonie care sună rău şi ar trebui evitată...
PPS. Cât m-am câcâit eu cu glosatu' a venit *irinet* cu punctu' pe i. Well done


----------



## irinet

Așa este, spunem 'monkey see...' și nu 'ape do' pentru că, ultimile sunt catalogate ca 'problem-solvers', iar asemănarea hominoizilor este punctată pe mărimea creierului, pe când 'monkey' se apropie de noi mai mult prin asemănări fizice. Oricum ar fi și oricât ai citi, e grea traducerea, de aceea m-am gândit că dacă există un singur corespondent în română, atunci trebuie să mergi la clasificare și, poate, va fi nevoie să folosești chiar cuvintele din engleză, eventual puse în paranteză.
Mult succes!


----------



## vincix

Bun, atunci să definesc puțin contextul. Este vorba de o carte de știință... popularizată, să-i spunem. Mă interesează „ape” cu sensul definit de Irinet, adică cele care includ cimpanzeii, urangutanii, gorilele și gibonii. Îi apreciez ajutorul lui Irinet, dar problema este că, tocmai, nu mă intereseaza categoria în care intrăm și noi, ci numai cele 4 specii menționate mai sus. Hominoidele sunt exact acele 4 specii + noi, oamenii  Un alt indiciu ar fi, într-adevăr, „tailless”, așa cum nu sunt maimuțele. 
Și ca să dau un context din carte din care se subînțelege clar că nu merge „hominoid” și că problema este mai complicată (și se reduce la o problemă a insuficienței limbii, aș spune eu):

„The next time you visit a zoo, make a point of walking past the *ape* cages. Imagine that the *apes* had lost most of their hair, and imagine a cage nearby holding some unfortunate people who had no clothes and couldn’t speak but were otherwise normal. Now try guessing how similar those *apes* are to us in their genes.”

„Among mammals we are obviously primates, the group of mammals including monkeys and *apes*.” 


Și multe altele pe care nu mai are rost să le transcriu aici. Eu între timp am reușit să găsesc un termen, anume „antropoide” (respectiv „antropoid” la singular) ca substantiv. Credeam că există numai ca adjectiv inițial, apoi m-am lămurit. Ăsta este definit în DEX: Grup de maimuțe superioare asemănătoare cu omul, lipsite de coadă; (și la sg.) maimuță din acest grup. 
Ceea ce este chiar perfect strict din punct de vedere științific. Doar că sunt contextele astea mai familiare pentru care americanii folosesc „ape”. Deci, ca să închei, nu există vorbitor nativ de limbă engleză care să nu știe ce înseamna „ape”, dar există destui care să nu știe ce înseamnă „antropoid” 

P.S. Scuză-mă că te-am înțeles greșit. Mă miram ca lucrurile să fi devenit atât de absurde pe forumul ăsta.
P.P.S. Nu știu ce aș fi făcut pe forumul englez, chiar dacă aș fi prezentat un context foarte clar, din moment ce problema nu ține de înțelegerea efectivă a categoriilor umanoide etc., etc., ci de a găsi un corespondent decent în limba română


----------



## farscape

De drept și de fapt ai putea să folosești "maimuțe antropoide" dar... Dacă tot trebuie să căutăm noi pe 'Net, wiki în limba română consideră maimuțele antropoide ca făcând parte din (ordinul) primate.  - ceea ce am sugerat de la bun început 

Cât despre ce știe și ce nu știe vorbitorul comun de limbă engleză, poate că o să te surprindă cât de puțini cunosc subtilitățile din dicționar. Am întrebat discret 3 persoane dacă gibonii, cimpanzei, urangutanii sau gorilele sunt ape sau monkey și toți 3 au spus că sunt sigur monkeys dar că s-ar putea gorilele să fie sau ape sau tot o specie de monkey... Go figure...

Sper ca acum să ai toate informațiile ca să decizi într-un fel sau altul. 

f.


----------



## vincix

farscape said:


> De drept și de fapt ai putea să folosești "maimuțe antropoide" dar... Dacă tot trebuie să căutăm noi pe 'Net, wiki în limba română consideră maimuțele antropoide ca făcând parte din (ordinul) primate.  - ceea ce am sugerat de la bun început
> 
> Cât despre ce știe și ce nu știe vorbitorul comun de limbă engleză, poate că o să te surprindă cât de puțini cunosc subtilitățile din dicționar. Am întrebat discret 3 persoane dacă gibonii, cimpanzei, urangutanii sau gorilele sunt ape sau monkey și toți 3 au spus că sunt sigur monkeys dar că s-ar putea gorilele să fie sau ape sau tot o specie de monkey... Go figure...
> 
> Sper ca acum să ai toate informațiile ca să decizi într-un fel sau altul.
> 
> f.




Da, eu când am zis că orice vorbitor de engleză știe de „ape”, nu voiam să fac o ierarhie la nivel cultural între noi și ei. Nici vorbă. Doar spuneam că, chiar dacă nu știu ei exact cine și ce face parte din categoria „ape”, cu siguranță oricine a auzit de cuvântul în sine. Pe când de „antropoid” în română mai greu, și asta pe bună dreptate, pentru că nu este atât de familiar cum e „ape” în engleză, ci se apropie mai degrabă de un jargon  

Dar dacă te referi la „primate” ca traducere pentru „ape”, asta e iarași  exclus, după cum poți vedea într-un context de mai sus în care apar  „primates”, „monkeys” și „apes” 
Deocamdată rămân cu „antropoide” simplu. Cu „maimuțe antropoide” nu merge oricum, pentru că nu pot să traduc „apes and monkeys” prin „maimuțe antropoide și maimuțe”.


----------

